# sp "RED" Moliro



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Why on earth do I keep seeing Moliros classified as Moorii? I also had someone try to tell me there are only three diffrent species of tropheus. :roll:

What are your thoughts on this and how may species do you say there is?

SPECIES:
Red
Black
Ikola
Moorii
Brachardi
Mpibwe
Dubosi

Spellings??? Did I miss any?


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

They are neither right or wrong - same as you. Who decides how to classify the different variants?

According to Ad Konings, there are 8 - T. Moorii, T. Annectens, T. Duboisi, T. Brichardi, T. sp. â€œblackâ€


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with you man, who is the scholar on this issue? Looks like I forgot annectens... 

I like Ads method too.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Tropheus

Tropheus annectens

Tropheus sp. "Black"

Tropheus brichardi

Tropheus duboisi

Tropheus sp. "Ikola"

Tropheus moorii

Tropheus sp. "Mpimbwe"

Tropheus sp. "Red"

From Lake Tanganyikan Cichlid Species List
Updated July 2004
This site.
But where is Tropheus polli
Axelrod, 1977?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

kilroy111 said:


> According to Ad Konings, there are 8 -
> T. Moorii,
> T. Annectens,
> T. Duboisi,
> ...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.kfunigraz.ac.at/zoowww/perso ... opheus.pdf

but I still can not work out about polli perhaps it was just missed in the later samples?

kasabae clearly part of moorii. No problem there.


----------



## DocAl (Jan 23, 2008)

24T

Tropheus polli is a synonym of Tropheus annectens.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Seems to me that
Kyeso = annectens West coast and 
Lugala, Bulu and Kungwe = polli East coast 
have been lumped together (with Kavalla and Moba 1) because they share forked tails (but these are differently configured in the two types?), only four anal spines and a large size about 8" in the wild.

Check out the genetic evidence do they seem similar there?
How can they be declared the same species on the evidence?

Note Lineage 4 (E on the schematic) is made up of TCS6 and TCS5 the only place this is done.

Is it not that one is polli and the other annectens?
8 lineages + duboisi (a bit different to the others)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If you accept TCS5 and TCS6 are separate species (I do not see why not) you have 8 lineages/species + duboisi (on its own as an "out group".)

Only 8 names on the list (without polli).

Why TCS 1 is given the letter A twice and H once and is shown in three places on the schematic is beyond me.

Unexplained errors/oddities like this may tend to suggest the data handling has been modified to show a fit to an existing theory.


----------

